# Pictures of the Inside of your Humidors



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey,

I was just wondering what everyone has inside their humidor/coolerdor/etc. Please post a picture of what you have inside. Feel free to tell about what you have, or what you have done.

Thank you!

Here is mine, nothing much yet, but I am getting there. I am only 18 and I have to start saving for college.

My Humidor

Top Tray

Bottom


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

8/12 of those boxes are filled with singles and samplers. Only 4 represent what they show.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I see the wine cooler worked out for you this time Danimal


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

How are those Preferidos...


Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

c2000 said:


> How are those Preferidos...
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota


No idea. That box is filled with singles. :r


----------



## HKGuns (Jan 7, 2006)

My humble humi's.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's my humi.. top and bottom:


















Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone got a wide-angle lens for Dave?


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

This is an old picture... i traded away or smoked all of the cigars in this picture. I'll get a new one when my humi and cigars come...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Anyone got a wide-angle lens for Dave?


Not *THAT* wide!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

c2000 said:


> How are those Preferidos...
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota


AMAZING! i bought a box of the No. 3s which are 4x50 in the perfectido shape. there a little pricey but there a super tastey 30 min. smoke. I would say similar in taste to a AF DOn Carolos no2, very sweet :2


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's mine.

Mel


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Not *THAT* wide!


You may have to use two cameras.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I just got moved into my vicksburg yesterday and ordered my beads today...so here is what she looks like currently. 


















I think I need a bigger humi


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

mels95yj said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Mel


Hm... looks familiar! Glad to see it's working for you.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

A Mix of a lil bit of anything I can get my hands on...


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

I guess I did that wrong???


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

Here we go again much smaller...


----------



## Sancho Fuente (Oct 22, 2005)

My humi . . .



















Under the left side, I have ~25 AF Curly Head Deluxe. I have almost every cigar in the CAO line on the right under the Gisperts and RyJs.

Don't worry Sir Tony, I'm only 18 and in college too. See how long you can actually keep that thing empty. I can't seem to smoke fast enough. :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:SM :al


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not to be outdone by klugsy....

here's how mine looked new, and how it sits today (same photo - including contents)


going on sale soon.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Where's the drooling smiley when you need it. This will have to do.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> Where's the drooling smiley when you need it. This will have to do.


Needs more DROOL!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I think I need a bigger humi


 Yep, don't we all. It seems like no matter how many humis I buy, a few months later I'm at it again.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

HOLY CH!T Dave, have I ever told you, you're my hero!!!


----------



## zonecapone (Jun 12, 2005)

Old pic..I have 2 humidors these days...










Peace!
ZONE
http://www.zonecapone.com/HUMIDOR.htm


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

RPB67 will you adopt me???? PLEASE!!!!!!!

Nice stash bro I had no idea you were hording like that.

Keep it up.

Shawn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice stash there, Richard.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Mel


I noticed your beads up against the coil plate. Did you do this intentionally to sop up the condensate that can form on the plate if you use the compressor to control the temp?


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Richard, you are now on my list.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Danimal said:


> Richard, you are now on my list.


:SM :r


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Jan 11, 2006)

the stock has changed slightly since tehse shots but i feel so undergunned after seeing some of these other collection


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

That kicks a$$!!!. How do you like your motorola v551?:tg My wife and I have gone thru 3 each to get good ones.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

In the future please put a _Not Safe for Work_ warning whenever you post pics of your humidor. I think half of BOTLs here just shoot their loads on the screen again


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

backwoods said:


> That kicks a$$!!!. How do you like your motorola v551?:tg My wife and I have gone thru 3 each to get good ones.


I came from Nextel and went to Cingular. I think that phone works great !


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

colgate said:


> I noticed your beads up against the coil plate. Did you do this intentionally to sop up the condensate that can form on the plate if you use the compressor to control the temp?


No, actually I did it to make more room for boxes, but I guess it could do that too. My logic was that I've got the fan attached to the shelf right above them, so it should grab the moisture and blow it upwards. Does it work that way? Who knows?!? :r I have a remote sensor in boxes, and the humidity stays constant. Now, outside of the boxes flucuates more, but not in the boxes. HTH

Mel


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

I now feel totally inferior!!:c Sirsmokesalot, where did you get the cellophaned Cohibas in your humidor shot?



MadMac


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Those are some great collections of cigars. I've got a long way to go.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PS - please stop PMing me about my humi. when it's on sale, it'll be on sale.
no offense toward those 5 or 6 that have already, mind you.

i'll try to smoke the remaining cigars by the end of the weekend. how's that? :r


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

:r :r :r :r :r 

Sorry Dude.. I'll send you a bomb to make up for it..


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Glass is half full...


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

In the immortal words of Dave....Nice starter Humi


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

IHT said:


> PS - please stop PMing me about my humi. when it's on sale, it'll be on sale.
> no offense toward those 5 or 6 that have already, mind you.
> 
> i'll try to smoke the remaining cigars by the end of the weekend. how's that? :r


Hey Greg....maybe you should just take bids...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Navydoc said:


> Hey Greg....maybe you should just take bids...


:r Everybody wants your humi greg!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

fyi - my humidor is an aristocrat plus. there are many ppl on here who have the same size/kind. you can find them, and other sizes, at http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/
bob does excellent work and will easily hammer out the details over the phone with you.

with that, i'll be asking 1,100 and for it to be a local KC area (or 100 miles from KC) sale.

arlight, it's out there, i said it... 

i'll look into shipping costs, if it comes to that, but that'll be paid by the buyer.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I personally have a Matte Cherry Savoy Medium (says 70 count, but probably will hold about 40) on the way to the local B&M. No pics yet, but I hope it arrives from backorder soon. I need something other than Tupperware to store my sticks in.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I live in envy of everyone on here. Very nice everybody!


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Here´s my selection. My new humi ... is finally stabilizing after the night before last´s ordeal. My stogies made it through the havoc thank goodness.

The first humi contains my cubans and nc´s
the second humi is entirely dedicated to my beloved AVO´s


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

A month and a half ago:









Today (filled, Cubans, etc.):


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice stash


----------



## cgarrit (Jan 10, 2006)

it looks like some of you leave you smokes in the wrappers and some remove them is there reason for either way ?


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

sheesh, all i need is another cigar **** thread...
wooohooo


----------



## bullitt (Jan 2, 2006)

This is a close to the inside as I can get, just got my first humi today and its seasoning. I wouldn't have much to take a pic of anyways all I have is two cigars in my friends humi until mine's ready to go. We both just got into cigars like a week ago.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's my stash:


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

here is as my wife calls it my baby


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> A month and a half ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little upgrade! However, looks like you're missing one Bolivar PC. What happened, Todd?


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

King Cat said:


> Nice little upgrade! However, looks like you're missing one Bolivar PC. What happened, Todd?


LOL!

I noticed that also.

Incidentally, one of my Boli PC's turned up missing also. :w


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Well since the pic section is gone and my humi has gone through some changes, I figured I post up pics.

My Gettysburg 350ct Humi.


Top Shelf


2nd Shelf


Bottom


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, here are mine. This is my soon to be replaced humidor. I added a couple of jars of gel to help get it back up to speed during the dry winter months:


THere are a few bags on top awaiting transport for Operation Herfghanistan:u 

This one is the 48 qt coolerdor that I set up this past weekend. Of course it is already 2/3 full, with three more boxes on the way from Cbid next week. I should have got a 120.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> This one is the 48 qt coolerdor that I set up this past weekend. Of course it is already 2/3 full, with three more boxes on the way from Cbid next week. I should have got a 120.


Alpedhuez55, what cigars are those in the box with the A on the top of them?


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

After viewing all these pics, I definitely need to invest in more storage space so I can invest in more cigars.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

My desktop humi is a 200 count and is just about all Cuban. I'm not sure of the size for the coolidor but it currently holds the NCs and a couple boxes of Cubans.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

hartl0602 said:


> here is as my wife calls it my baby
> 
> View attachment 2116
> 
> ...


Ive got that same Rad Shack digital only mines -3%, nice collection


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

Just got a new (to me) cabinet last weekend. 




Guess I'm a camancho whore...


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow, a few REALLY nice stashes. I think I need a bigger humidor!

-T

All these are a bit old (6 months?). My drawer ratio has gone to about 90% Cubans since.









Top drawer:









Bottom drawer:


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

sspolv said:


> Alpedhuez55, what cigars are those in the box with the A on the top of them?


That is an OneOff Anarchy. It is a short Nicaraguan perfecto. Not a bad little medium bodied cigar. B&M I was at last week had them on sale. It is a fun little smoke.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

That is a very impressive stash, SuperT. Can someone tell me about the humidification devices with the beads in them that i see in everyone's humidors? What are the benefits, and where can you get them? They seem to be popular..


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

VoteKinky06 said:


> That is a very impressive stash, SuperT. Can someone tell me about the humidification devices with the beads in them that i see in everyone's humidors? What are the benefits, and where can you get them? They seem to be popular..


A lot of people use Heartfelt eands that Viper sells:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9483


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> That is an OneOff Anarchy. It is a short Nicaraguan perfecto. Not a bad little medium bodied cigar. B&M I was at last week had them on sale. It is a fun little smoke.


Good daily smoke? I'm currently looking for some cigars on the cheap that I can bum around with while I go walking.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

SuperT said:


> Wow, a few REALLY nice stashes. I think I need a bigger humidor!
> 
> -T
> 
> ...


I think i´m going to faint...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

sspolv said:


> Good daily smoke? I'm currently looking for some cigars on the cheap that I can bum around with while I go walking.


Consider LaFincas. They are not a bad smoke for about $30 a box. There are also tons of deals on daily smokes at the Devil's site. The cheapest smokeable cigar I have found is the V-Centenial there. You can probably get a bundle of 50 for $25 to $30. Not a very complex cigar, but very smokeable.

I paid $30 for a box of 10 OneOffs. I think I will let them get a little more age. I do not think they would be a daily smoke for me.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Consider LaFincas. They are not a bad smoke for about $30 a box. There are also tons of deals on daily smokes at the Devil's site. The cheapest smokeable cigar I have found is the V-Centenial there. You can probably get a bundle of 50 for $25 to $30. Not a very complex cigar, but very smokeable.
> 
> I paid $30 for a box of 10 OneOffs. I think I will let them get a little more age. I do not think they would be a daily smoke for me.


Thanks much! Great info, I'll look into it.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Now that I'm back at home, here are some pics of my little cabinet.









My VSG tray -


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

beautiful, would love to pic and choose. lol


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Would post pictures of the inside of my humi, but after seeing everyone elses, i am totally embarassed. I've got one Onyx Reserve and One Soporano associate.

I need to get off my ass and head to the store. I think I'm suffering from stick-envy.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

There you go domestics on the left and ISOMs on the right:









I also have a locker at my local B&M


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice collections fellas. I think if I had stock like some of you guys my wife would up and leave me. Hmmmmmm Nah, it's cheaper to keep her. J/K


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Old barn Humidor pics:


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

More from the Barn:


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

floyd the humidor on the top picture looks very familiar, is it a 50 count from tampa humidor (torano).


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes theres more, are you starting to smell the barn yard?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

canadasmokes said:


> floyd the humidor on the top picture looks very familiar, is it a 50 count from tampa humidor (torano).


I got this from Uncle Mikey(Mr. Bundles at a Herf there in July), similar I would think though.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Last two from the Barn:


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Christ Floyd I thought I was out at the farm for a minute...

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I would be embarrassed to post a pic of my humidor in here


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I see many people get scared to post their modest collection  Ah well! here´s my very limited collection.

*My humidor holds up to 150cigars.
http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/6048/innehll4dg.jpg

*Another shot of "The black beauty".
http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9440/innehll23ew.jpg

*What´s hiding in the lower drawer?
http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/7448/innehll37kf.jpg

*Heartfelt´s Aluminum Humidifier with 65% beads, works like a charm!
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/5738/innehll40oi.jpg

*Can you beat the amount of cigars I have in my humidor?
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7695/innehll58oy.jpg :tg


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I love having a digital camera now i can share my cigars!! well pics of em anyways what ya all think? 

Pretty good for a College student if i do say so my self


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Link not working.



Darb85 said:


> I love having a digital camera now i can share my cigars!! well pics of em anyways what ya all think?
> 
> Pretty good for a College student if i do say so my self


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Sir Tony said:


> Link not working.


Remove the "?" from the URL.


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

My modest collection.





PS. I think I noticed a fake Cohiba in floyd's last post ;P


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice, very nice! It looks so clean.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

benjamin831 said:


> PS. I think I noticed a fake Cohiba in floyd's last post ;P


Nicely organized... and no... the Cohiba floyd has is a Dominican .... hence the different band

I see you have a few AVO´s mmmmm nice... had a signature last night... I was a little disappointed thoguh. Not what I expected from AVO.


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

I always thought DR Cohibas have this band:

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Genuine_Page/0,3392,9,00.html

The band on floyd's Cohiba looks eerily similar to this counterfeit.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Page/0,3391,11,00.html

I smoked an AVO OX on new years eve and it was pretty good, very flavourful, mouthfuls of smoke. I havent tried the AVO signature yet, not sure how it would fair up.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

benjamin831 said:


> I always thought DR Cohibas have this band:
> 
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Genuine_Page/0,3392,9,00.html
> 
> ...


That band isn't counterfeit, it's a Domincan Cohiba....both bands are legitimate for Cohibas that have been produced in the D.R. It would say "Habana, Cuba" if someone wanted to pass it off. Believe me, no one would bother to counterfeit a yellow band Dominican Cohiba...hell, they can be had for a buck apiece....and they kinda suck as well.


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

> That band isn't counterfeit, it's a Domincan Cohiba....both bands are legitimate for Cohibas that have been produced in the D.R. It would say "Habana, Cuba" if someone wanted to pass it off. Believe me, no one would bother to counterfeit a yellow band Dominican Cohiba...hell, they can be had for a buck apiece....and they kinda suck as well.


As far as I know, Domincan Cohibas don't produce the yellow and back bands. The only legit band they produce is the one with the red O.

Please read the article:
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Page/0,3391,11,00.html


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> That band isn't counterfeit, it's a Domincan Cohiba....both bands are legitimate for Cohibas that have been produced in the D.R. It would say "Habana, Cuba" if someone wanted to pass it off. Believe me, no one would bother to counterfeit a yellow band Dominican Cohiba...hell, they can be had for a buck apiece....and they kinda suck as well.


HeHe ain't that the truth, yep its a bundled Dom. Cohiba..


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

benjamin831 said:


> As far as I know, Domincan Cohibas don't produce the yellow and back bands. The only legit band they produce is the one with the red O.
> 
> Please read the article:
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Page/0,3391,11,00.html


Pretty interesting read....
Thanks for pointing this out.... I´m going to have to look further into this... You´ve left me with doubts now.

BTW. Try out hte signature and let me know what you think... I had one last night and I was a little dissappointed... Not what I expected from Avo however not bad in the whole. I´m going to let mine rest for about a year before i have the next one.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

benjamin831 said:


> As far as I know, Domincan Cohibas don't produce the yellow and back bands. The only legit band they produce is the one with the red O.
> 
> Please read the article:
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Page/0,3391,11,00.html


No it's a Dominican Cohiba. The label is a rip off of the Cuban version only it has Dominican Republic on it. Hence it is not a fake. Has Icehog3 said, you don't pass off a cuban fake with Dominican Republic stamped on it... kinda defeats the purpurse. Had one myself.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess this will clarify everything.....

VERY Interesting read.

Yellow band and red dot dominican cohibas are legit, it´s a question of quality.
http://cigars.about.com/library/weekly/aa020302a.htm


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Just saw your pic's of the Old Barn Yards as you say. You must be saving for a rainy day... hell of a collection Mate.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

are dominican cohibas as good as cubans?


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

canadasmokes said:


> are dominican cohibas as good as cubans?


Unfortunately, not even close.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

canadasmokes said:


> are dominican cohibas as good as cubans?


NO!! u


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

benjamin831 said:


> As far as I know, Domincan Cohibas don't produce the yellow and back bands. The only legit band they produce is the one with the red O.
> 
> Please read the article:
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Page/0,3391,11,00.html


This was the whole reason for the copyright lawsuit that Cuba has with the Dominican Cohiba. So far the Dominican one still can not use that band until the suit is finally settled. Cuba has lost, but did appeal so it's at a stallmate with the band issue.

Rin


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Here's a pic of my Humidor.....


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> Pretty interesting read....
> Thanks for pointing this out.... I´m going to have to look further into this... You´ve left me with doubts now.
> 
> BTW. Try out hte signature and let me know what you think... I had one last night and I was a little dissappointed... Not what I expected from Avo however not bad in the whole. I´m going to let mine rest for about a year before i have the next one.


Just finished smoking the AVO Signature robusto I've been keeping in my humidor for 3 months. Honestly I was very much impressed by this cigar.

To start off, the construction was impeccable. The wrapper was flawless, the draw was light, and it had the best burn I've seen in awhile. AVO quality for sure.

Being the top of AVO's line, I was not surprised by its bold and full-bodied flavour. The cigar offered a very spicy and peppery taste, a brief reminder of Cuban cigars. Albeit strong, it was never harsh and quite smokable even to the very nub. However, the flavour remained constant throughout the cigar, which in some ways render this stogie boring and uneventful.

With that being said, I would definitely recommend this cigar.

I'm sorry to hear that you did not enjoy your AVO Signature as much I did. I hope that the one you had was just a one off fault. Perhaps give this line another chance and try a different vitola.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

GhostDawg said:


> Would post pictures of the inside of my humi, but after seeing everyone elses, i am totally embarassed. I've got one Onyx Reserve and One Soporano associate.
> 
> I need to get off my ass and head to the store. I think I'm suffering from stick-envy.


what he said


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

For what it's worth, here is my wee collection.

The Tupperdore:


The top shelf:


A little closer:


Inside:


A little over 100 sticks in all. It's getting there.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Really like the labeling Jason, I wish I wasn't so lazy so I'd do that as well.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

floydp said:


> Really like the labeling Jason, I wish I wasn't so lazy so I'd do that as well.


Yeah, I'm just a wee bit anal with stuff like that. It does take some time though because I label them with Brand, name, vitola, size, leaf types etc and because I get alot of cigars I'm not familiar with I'm off scouring T25 and other places on the net to get info on them.
Also label it with who it was from and why etc.

Yes, I'm keeping track of you *ALL*....... So look *OUT*


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Yeah, I'm just a wee bit anal with stuff like that. It does take some time though because I label them with Brand, name, vitola, size, leaf types etc and because I get alot of cigars I'm not familiar with I'm off scouring T25 and other places on the net to get info on them.
> Also label it with who it was from and why etc.
> 
> Yes, I'm keeping track of you *ALL*....... So look *OUT*


I think thats an awesome way to do it. I usually lose track of the size, or style of the stick after it gets buried in my humi for a while, so by the time I dig it out, I just know the brand. Banding seems like a hell of a good way to go....GREAT, something else I have to spend money on for this hobby!!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Yeah, I'm just a wee bit anal with stuff like that. It does take some time though because I label them with Brand, name, vitola, size, leaf types etc and because I get alot of cigars I'm not familiar with I'm off scouring T25 and other places on the net to get info on them.
> Also label it with who it was from and why etc.
> 
> Yes, I'm keeping track of you *ALL*....... So look *OUT*


I keep an excel spreadsheet with my "inventory" with make, size, quantity and who/how obtained. For those sticks I receive from others, I do a homemade band with name and date received and date code (if Cuban).


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I keep an excel spreadsheet with my "inventory" with make, size, quantity and who/how obtained. For those sticks I receive from others, I do a homemade band with name and date received and date code (if Cuban).


Yes, I have to get around to making a DB on my Palm T3. To many things, not enough time


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Here's my new humidor and stash, thanks to a bunch of CS members (xrundog for the humi, 5thdan for the NST, germantown rob for selling me the rockys, and ShawnP for the rest) and some of my own $.

I now have my own humi, everything to upkeep it, and a good stash of NC's! Thanks guys!



(The picture looks messed up because i took it backwards and then flipped it in photoshop)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> For what it's worth, here is my wee collection.
> 
> The Tupperdore:
> 
> ...


Jason

So organized ! Very nice.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Yeah, I'm just a wee bit anal with stuff like that. It does take some time though because I label them with Brand, name, vitola, size, leaf types etc and because I get alot of cigars I'm not familiar with I'm off scouring T25 and other places on the net to get info on them.
> Also label it with who it was from and why etc.
> 
> Yes, I'm keeping track of you *ALL*....... So look *OUT*


what do you use to glue the label with....always wondered about glue bleeding through to the smoke


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> what do you use to glue the label with....always wondered about glue bleeding through to the smoke


I use mailing labels and cut them into 3 or 4 bands per label. If the cigar is in cello, I just stick the label on the cello. If not in cello, I stick the label onto a piece of scrap paper roughly 3-3.5" long and then use a small piece of scotch tape. No fuss, no muss.
:2


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> what do you use to glue the label with....always wondered about glue bleeding through to the smoke


Actually I just use tape to sick them on, don't now if that will effect them or not but haven't nticed any nasty effects yet.

I just make the label, roll it round the cigar and then use a little bit of tape. No tape or glue comes in contact with the cigar. On the reverse side of the labels is where I can put info about the cigar like wrapper, filler, binder and smoking experience. This way if I need to make a note while I'm out and about I just do it on that label.



RPB67 said:


> Jason
> 
> So organized ! Very nice.


Thanks Richard. I get so many cigars that I get one or two of that I need something so I can quickly jot down info on it, this way if I like it I can track it down. Like I have said before, alot of the cigars that are sent to me you cannot buy here (actually about 99%) this just helps me keep info on them.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

*Here is my humi:*

*I've been thinking about getting a bigger humidor...*

.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

knuckles said:


> *Here is my humi:*
> 
> *I've been thinking about getting a bigger humidor...*
> 
> .


:r Were any Cohibas harmed in the making of that picture?:r


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Here are the pics of mine I took today:
Top: (Sorry for the bad pic)








Bottom:








Just reorganized in hopes of getting enough room for a box of CAO Brazilia Gol!, but nope.. looks like its time for a coolerdor...


----------



## Zipcreature (Jan 8, 2006)

My very humble humi. I know many of you might have more $$$ of cigars in your glove compartments but this is what I have, and I'm very proud of it. But I know I can do better. Hell, I'm lucky to be able to smoke them at all! They are pretty though...



Ignore the papertowel and just imagine I have heartfelt beads instead. 

- Zipcreature


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

theromulus said:


> :r Were any Cohibas harmed in the making of that picture?:r


Nah... that Cohiba is as real as a three-dollar bill. Believe me, I got more enjoyment out of making that picture with that cigar than I could EVER have smoking it!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

knuckles said:


> *Here is my humi:*
> 
> *I've been thinking about getting a bigger humidor...*
> 
> .


:r :r That's bloody funny... hehehehe.


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

A few snapshots of some of my cigars. Nothing all too special, but a fairly decent sample. I'm still working on finding that "go-to" cigar. I figured I may as well buy some sampler packs and try a few different ones.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Here are pictures of the inside of my humidor.
http://img35.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p12500026vo.jpg
http://img35.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p12500041jp.jpg


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Here are pictures of the inside of my humidor.
> http://img35.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p12500026vo.jpg
> http://img35.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p12500041jp.jpg


:r
How do you maintain the humidity with the cover open?


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

Opusxox
I'm not buying that you only have 3 sticks in there. Do I have your word that all you have is 3 sticks in there?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

theromulus said:


> :r Were any Cohibas harmed in the making of that picture?:r


THat looks like one of the first batch Dominican Cohibas. Those were absolute crap and deserve to be harmed.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> :r
> How do you maintain the humidity with the cover open?


This is Florida noonie. It is 60% in my house right now.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

TypeO- said:


> Now that I'm back at home, here are some pics of my little cabinet.
> 
> My VSG tray -


Love your collection....Do you buy by the box of Opus and VSG's?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

diet069 said:


> Opusxox
> I'm not buying that you only have 3 sticks in there. Do I have your word that all you have is 3 sticks in there?


You have my solemn word that I only had 3 sticks in there when the photo was taken today.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

opusxox said:


> This is Florida noonie. It is 60% in my house right now.


 I forgot how humid it get's in Altbierland.
In San Diego, it usually closer to 6% than 60%.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Love this post!! I'm now inspired!!


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Millow said:


> Here's my new humidor and stash, thanks to a bunch of CS members (xrundog for the humi, 5thdan for the NST, germantown rob for selling me the rockys, and ShawnP for the rest) and some of my own $.
> 
> I now have my own humi, everything to upkeep it, and a good stash of NC's! Thanks guys!
> 
> (The picture looks messed up because i took it backwards and then flipped it in photoshop)


Nice stash!! Just out curiousity, what are the rocks in that bag for? Newbie here!! Just curious.........Thanks!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I forgot how humid it get's in Altbierland.
> In San Diego, it usually closer to 6% than 60%.


The problem I have here is the temperature. We keep the air conditioning set at 78. I wish I could find a cabinet size peltier thermal cooler system that wasn't a million dollars, or even plans for one. I am building a large cabinet humidor, about 24 cubic feet inside and I need to address the temp issue.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

theromulus said:


> :r Were any Cohibas harmed in the making of that picture?:r


I nearly pissed my pants when I saw this post!:r


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

knuckles said:


> *Here is my humi:*
> 
> *I've been thinking about getting a bigger humidor...*
> 
> .


 I really intented to quote this post. sorry for the double post.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

teeznutz said:


> Nice stash!! Just out curiousity, what are the rocks in that bag for? Newbie here!! Just curious.........Thanks!!


Humidity beads.
You can them them from heartfelt industries.


----------



## rwjblue (Jan 24, 2006)

teeznutz said:


> Nice stash!! Just out curiousity, what are the rocks in that bag for? Newbie here!! Just curious.........Thanks!!


I may be wrong, but I believe they are humidification beads. For more info check this thread.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

now i gots more psace thanks to xrunhdog


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

rwjblue said:


> I may be wrong, but I believe they are humidification beads. For more info check this thread.


Thanks!!


----------



## ConnyF (Jun 28, 2005)

Home made humidor with contents here: http://vansin.net/html/vansinne/humi.html


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Zipcreature said:


> My very humble humi. I know many of you might have more $$$ of cigars in your glove compartments but this is what I have, and I'm very proud of it. But I know I can do better. Hell, I'm lucky to be able to smoke them at all! They are pretty though...
> 
> Ignore the papertowel and just imagine I have heartfelt beads instead.
> 
> - Zipcreature


hey, Zip - they're ALL pretty! no need to be so self-depracating! you're among friends here...


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well here is my small desktop humi and 9qt cooler. Its nothing fancy but for right now while still in college its about as good as its going to get.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Just Reorganized last night to show off the great smokes I've been hit with. Thanks Shawn and Nick.
Tax money comes in soon, so beads will be in soon. (might have to build a cooler when tax comes in too....dont tell my wife


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's the inside of my humi:


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Posted this in an earlier thread but figured it belonged here:

Reorganized the humi today. The top part has all the premiums I got and the lower part has the rest of my seconds that I keep. I'm getting spoiled though cause I'm starting to reach for the seconds less and less and am killing my stock of premiums. And that sucks cause the wife says I can't buy anymore cause I have too many (30 is too many for her).



Cigarillos are the wife's for special occasions.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome to my humidor! Ashton Cabinet Belicoso, Romeo Y Julieta No. 2, Cohiba XV 660, Opus X Robusto, and H. Upmann Petie Corona.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Only have a few. But the origins are cherished.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Only have a few. But the origins are cherished.


:r funny thing is; is that even _that_ humi is scary to many of us!!


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Here Is The Inside of one of mine


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

And here is the top


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

And here is some of what i store in my "plastidor"


----------



## iowapiper_rcp (Jan 29, 2006)

Here is my humidor. I am pretty new, as you all know i fyou have read the new gorillas thread. I was sent here by nooner, been doign this for about a year on and off, but just recently got more serious, and just recently got these sticks, within the last 2-3 months or so. Let me know what yah think, it snot much, but a heck of a start.
http://www.putfile.com
http://www.putfile.com
http://www.putfile.com


----------



## saudob (Feb 10, 2006)

TypeO- said:


> Now that I'm back at home, here are some pics of my little cabinet.
> 
> My VSG tray -


I'm very impressed. Where did you purchase the cabinet?


----------



## saudob (Feb 10, 2006)

Beautiful cabinet Typeo-. Where did you purchase it?
Sorry for the previous post error. Newbie to the group.

TIA,

J.P.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

saudob said:


> Beautiful cabinet Typeo-. Where did you purchase it?
> Sorry for the previous post error. Newbie to the group.
> 
> TIA,
> ...


It looks to me like an Antietam from bargainhumidors.com


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

SuperT said:


> It looks to me like an Antietam from bargainhumidors.com


You are correct Sir! Best bargain in town. Comes with a Cigar Oasis (hidden behind the cigars).


----------



## saudob (Feb 10, 2006)

A friend and I are both looking for a cabinet.

How long have you had yours?

How well does it work?

TIA


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> You are correct Sir! Best bargain in town. Comes with a Cigar Oasis (hidden behind the cigars).


Very nice! I almost picked one up but I ended up having Bob Staebell build me a Mini instead. I think they are roughly the same size.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

saudob said:


> A friend and I are both looking for a cabinet.
> 
> How long have you had yours?
> 
> ...


If you are looking at bang for your buck, I don't think you can go wrong with them (from what I've heard).

If you want a beautiful piece of furniture that will last a lifetime, there are a few other options I'd consider as well.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

SuperT said:


> If you are looking at bang for your buck, I don't think you can go wrong with them (from what I've heard).
> 
> If you want a beautiful piece of furniture that will last a lifetime, there are a few other options I'd consider as well.


I would certainly call the Antietam a _budget_ cabinet. It's made in China from MDF with veneers. It's not solid hardwood, so don't expect to pass it down to your children.

I'm going to seriously look into buying an Aristocrat humidor from Staebell & Associates at some point. When you get into something this size, you're talking a considerable amount of money in cigars. I need to get something that is temp controlled.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> When you get into something this size, you're talking a considerable amount of money in cigars. *I need to get something that is temp controlled*.


That is when the Aristocrats get into the BIG BUCKS! Worthwhile investment, but very pricey. I'm thinking about ditching the humidor and doind the wine cooler thing for my next one. . .


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

SuperT said:


> That is when the Aristocrats get into the BIG BUCKS! Worthwhile investment, but very pricey. I'm thinking about ditching the humidor and doind the wine cooler thing for my next one. . .


Yep, I noticed the price differential between the temp controlled and the non. It's over $1000.00. But for something as large as the Aristocrats, one could have upwards of $10K worth of cigars. You have to protect your investment. I'm not THAT serious into this hobby yet, but it's on the horizon.


----------



## JOMAC (Jan 28, 2006)

Danimal said:


> 8/12 of those boxes are filled with singles and samplers. Only 4 represent what they show.


yea,,, but damn!!! envy has filled my heart.:al cheers to ya!!


----------



## JOMAC (Jan 28, 2006)

iowapiper_rcp said:


> Here is my humidor. I am pretty new, as you all know i fyou have read the new gorillas thread. I was sent here by nooner, been doign this for about a year on and off, but just recently got more serious, and just recently got these sticks, within the last 2-3 months or so. Let me know what yah think, it snot much, but a heck of a start.
> http://www.putfile.com
> http://www.putfile.com
> http://www.putfile.com


sombich that's pretty.


----------



## Herbie (Feb 9, 2006)

O.k., So here is the insides of my two humidors:

Here is Humidor # 1:









Here is the top of my second humidor (that my wife got me for X-mas, What a gal!):










And her is the bottom of Humi # 2:


----------



## caveman (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi you guys using the wine coolers,

do you do anything about the cooling element inside the box that drips water to a drain and dehydrates the box? I've bought a wine cooler but haven't used it yet since its still cold in the house and I'm using the tupperdore. When I turn on the fridge I'm going to put a sponge over the drain area to collect any condensate and try to keep the humidity constant inside. Of course I'll use hum-beads in trays in the bottom for stability.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's mine, I hope I got the pic posted right. Well I guess I didn't. Darn it!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

here is a picture of my very modest collection


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is a little update.

When I joined CS:
Top

Bottom


Five months into CS, beginning to fall down the slippery slope (all Cubans left of the Gurkhas):
Top

Bottom


Now wait when I update in a week, I have fell down the Cuban slope, a little shipment is comming in!


----------

